# Photos of Gregavi's HT



## Gregavi

The Floor Plan










Construction of the Stage










Openings for Equipment, Server and Wine Cooler










Equipment Access Through the Back Door










Equipment Rack from the room










The Bar Area










One of My Excellent Bar Stools










The Recliners










The Exit










The Family is getting comfy










It's Show Time










Screen Shots


----------



## engtaz

Nice setup. Congrats


----------



## mjcmt

Boy, your place looks like its ready for the Super Bowl party! And don't forget the keginator to go with The Terminator.

Are those Klipsch Belles for your left and right? What is that center speaker and your rears too?


----------



## Gregavi

Thanks. Yes, the Superbowl is in the plans but not the keginator. 

They are not the Belles but the very similar La Scalas. The center is a Klipsch Heresy. For the rears I have Def Tech Bi polar.


----------



## mjcmt

Gregavi said:


> Thanks. Yes, the Superbowl is in the plans but not the keginator.
> 
> They are not the Belles but the very similar La Scalas. The center is a Klipsch Heresy. For the rears I have Def Tech Bi polar.


I hope I didn't offend you when I offered the keginator suggestion. I saw your bar and the Arnold picture and couldn't resist. Anyway, have a good SB party.


----------



## TCinGA

Nice room - looks comfy. I like the bar stool seats behind the recliners

Those are most obviously some important sneakers. They've got a seriously good seat pearched on the LaScala's ! Love the classis Klipsch line up !


----------



## Gregavi

mjcmt said:


> I hope I didn't offend you when I offered the keginator suggestion. I saw your bar and the Arnold picture and couldn't resist. Anyway, have a good SB party.


Not at all. We will have lots of bottled beer, wine and tequila. I used to own a liquor store in the town (Isla Vista) adjacent to the local university (UCSB) and sold thousands of kegs out there. My "gang" likes all different kinds of beer (Some like lager, some like amber and some like ales) so a keg doesn't make sense. Plus, leftovers go into my refrigerator. 



TCinGA said:


> Those are most obviously some important sneakers. They've got a seriously good seat pearched on the LaScala's ! Love the classis Klipsch line up !


The "sneakers" are autographed Kobe Bryant shoes I won at my daughters school fundraiser auction. I built the little Plexiglas case for them.


----------



## TCinGA

I kind of thought those were special "sneaks'  Very Cool !

Like I said - they got a sweet pearch in a great room. Well done and enjoy the super bowl !


----------



## tcarcio

Very nice set up for sure, I am sure you will have a great time watching the Patriots win the superbowl in your home theater.


----------



## Gregavi

tcarcio said:


> Very nice set up for sure, I am sure you will have a great time watching the Patriots win the superbowl in your home theater.


That's what you said, no doubt, in '08. They definitely are odds on to win the SB. 

Go Packers!


----------



## mjcmt

Gregavi said:


> Go Packers!


Go Bears!


----------

